# 2020 Turkey



## MATTY DOG (Apr 7, 2005)

After 2 weekends of hearing nothing finally got the job done. Thanks you to my master caller Butch for bringing this guy into me. 22 pounds and 11 inch beard. only 3/4" spurs they were broken off on both legs.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to go Matt on your turkey. Butch looks like an old time turkey caller! Congrats!


----------

